# My pursue!



## jkd friend (Sep 26, 2006)

I'm studing on blocking and evasiveness but my pursue is hurting my brain from putting so much info in. I am trying to never get hit in combat. I want to create a system that can be applied to every art but the problem is what matters in blocking some say speed or speed of reaction. Yet I still find myself nowhere and somewhere. I need imput on what works for you all when you avoid getting hit.


----------



## Blindside (Sep 26, 2006)

jkd friend said:


> I'm studing on blocking and evasiveness but my pursue is hurting my brain from putting so much info in. I am trying to never get hit in combat. I want to create a system that can be applied to every art but the problem is what matters in blocking some say speed or speed of reaction. Yet I still find myself nowhere and somewhere. I need imput on what works for you all when you avoid getting hit.


 
Stand off and him them with ranged weapons.   I'm not kidding.... If you are in a hand to hand fight you are probably going to get hit unless you completely outclass the other guy.  Evasiveness is based on footwork and the ability to read the other guy.

Lamont


----------



## jkd friend (Sep 26, 2006)

But to outclass still goes back to a physical stand point but what does it take to mentally block or evade other than what is said to be!!


----------



## Deaf (Sep 26, 2006)

jkd friend said:


> But to outclass still goes back to a physical stand point but what does it take to mentally block or evade other than what is said to be!!



Well to be quite honest...  RUN FORREST RUN!!!

Use of proper footwork and body movement can help evade some attack but you'll never be able to block or evade them all.  This is where you learn to be able to take a punch etc.  so to speak.

~Deaf~


----------



## Blindside (Sep 26, 2006)

You have to be able to read the other guy, most people telegraph their actions, the better fighters don't (as much).  You need to develop your skills at reading, where do you watch an opponent?  Why?  If you can't read a person you won't be able to evade or block.

Lamont


----------



## jkd friend (Sep 26, 2006)

From the place I stand you don't fight one on one anymore so to not get hit by one opponent opens up what I'm trying to develope, a blocking and evade system to an extreme that can open up more than the formal. :asian:


----------



## zDom (Sep 26, 2006)

IMO, "the best defense is a good offense."

In sparring, I find that it is more effective to disrupt an attack by striking when you see they are about to do something rather than wait for them to attack, then defend and counter.

But then again, there was a guy in class with me who, over time, "reverse engineered" all my combinations so he was very effective in blocking them.

When we sparred it looked like a Gung Fu movie as I would string together 15-20 techniques and he would end up blocking them all 

But then, this developed over a period of years: the combinations were effective dozens of times until he learned the hard way to know what to expect from me and then train himself to actually block them.


----------



## King (Sep 26, 2006)

I find defense work to be one of the most fun and challenging aspect of martial arts. I mean watching Bruce Lee blocking and countering attacks is very inspiring. You know something that makes you wanna say, "I wish I could do that." The best advice I could give you about learning defense is do not fear getting hit. Unfortunately we cannot become masters overnight and gain super defense ability if we never practice getting hit. 

"I want to create a system that can be applied to every art "

The best tip I've read on this post is from Deaf when he says run away. Fleeing is strategic - which can be applied against any art.  Except maybe against those Parkour guys, because they made running into something crazy.

Well goodluck on your pursuits.


----------



## jkd friend (Sep 26, 2006)

I love simultaneous block and strike but it get harder with multiple opponents to train to take hit is alot easier but a flawless fight feels better bacause we don't need to partake in MA to take a hit but to truly and in the best way defend yourself.:asian:


----------

